
Ask HN: We built and launched a product in 1 week, but is it good enough? - bendell
We built and launched http:&#x2F;&#x2F;missinglettr.com in just 1 week so we’ve kept the initial feature-set intentionally lean. Would love to know what our first users think of the product.<p>Happy to answer any questions you might have.<p>Thanks!<p>Ben
Founder @missinglettr
======
AnimalMuppet
"Is it good enough?" It's good enough to get it out there and start getting
feedback to find out the ways in which it's not good enough. And after one
week, that's _very_ good.

~~~
bendell
Ha yes, very good point and thanks for the kind words. Was a busy week I can
tell you!

------
wingerlang
Not your target audience, but it seems kinda nice.

~~~
bendell
Thanks! Assume it was easy to at-least understand the value proposition?
Thanks for taking the time to take a look.

~~~
wingerlang
Yes, it was easy to understand.

